# Removing edge of cabinet door



## seattlealex (Mar 28, 2012)

I hope someone here can help me with my problem. My wife and I have an old kitchen and I'd like to refinish the doors. before painting I'd like to recut the doors so the gap around them is the same size all around. some of the doors touch each other and some have 1/8" gaps that are angled. The doors are flush with the frames. I've tried to do this on another project with a router, however the bit grabbed the wood and split it. I only need to remove 1/8" or less in most areas. The doors are shop grade plywood and have a 1/4" solid wood strip that runs around the perimeter of the door.

Any advice you can give me would be very helpful.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Try to climb cut with router. Meaning go the opposite way you normally would.This will give you a cleaner cut. You could also just use a hand plane


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you have a table saw, that would be my first choice. Could be done on a router table set up like a jointer. If not, a handplane will do the edge.













 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe I would use a table saw like Cabinetman suggested. The only thing I might do different is I would assume the doors have nails in the trim and use a old blade and wear a full face shield to cut them. Then you can just sand the saw marks off and paint.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

cut off sled will help a bunch on the table saw. easier than the miter. you can't expect that you will be making square cuts.


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

FESTOOL plunge saw. Easy, quick, accurate. If you don't have one, build yourself a shooting board for your skill saw and put a nice blade in there.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with cabinetman on using a jointer or router table set up for jointing. I've got mine set up to take 1/64" at a pass and works great for those kinds of jobs.:smile:


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

Before you start cutting the doors, check them (and the openings) for square. Your issue may be wornout hinges rather than doors.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Power planer


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave66 said:


> Before you start cutting the doors, check them (and the openings) for square. Your issue may be wornout hinges rather than doors.


That was close to my first thought too.... do you have adjustable hinges that are out of whack?


----------



## jessrj (Mar 30, 2012)

seattlealex said:


> I hope someone here can help me with my problem. My wife and I have an old kitchen and I'd like to refinish the doors. before painting I'd like to recut the doors so the gap around them is the same size all around. some of the doors touch each other and some have 1/8" gaps that are angled. The doors are flush with the frames. I've tried to do this on another project with a router, however the bit grabbed the wood and split it. I only need to remove 1/8" or less in most areas. The doors are shop grade plywood and have a 1/4" solid wood strip that runs around the perimeter of the door.
> 
> Any advice you can give me would be very helpful.


Is there no adjustment in the hinges? If not, the table saw is the easiest option. Just trim -1/16 to an 1/8 off whatever side you need.


----------

